# Set plant tank



## ungthoi (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Everybody 
I want to set plant tank 100cm*50cm*75cm
Plz tell me how many kg Soilmaster to set up this tank 
Thank!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

In my 120 cm x 45 cm (75 gallon) tank one bag of Soilmaster Select was plenty for a 3" substrate. If you can find the Soilmaster in Viet Nam I would say one 50lb bag (~ 22Kg) should also be sufficient for a 3" substrate in your tank.


----------



## ungthoi (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank for your help ,but in VietNam Soilmaster is very expensive


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All of the commercial substrate materials will work to grow plants. A few may increase the water hardness more than you want, and a few will get too soft after a few years, but all will grow plants. Also, if you use low light intensity you can use soil, topped with coarse sand, as a substrate. (See the el natural forum here). Or, you can just use coarse quartz sand, and do very well growing plants, since you will be fertilizing the plants anyway. In other words, the substrate doesn't have to be one of the most recommended ones.


----------



## ungthoi (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank for your useful advice ,I will going to try .In the very near future ,i will take a photograph of my plant tank and send to forum 
Thanks again


----------

